# Kosten einer Spinnrute?



## Nailuj (28. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, was kostet denn eine einigermaßen gute Spinnrute? Soll für Zander sein.


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*

70 bis 100 Euro.


----------



## Kaljan (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*

50€-800€ 
wir können dir tausende ruten empfehlen, wenn du uns mal ein paar mehr angaben geben würdest, dann können wir konkrete vorschläge geben:
1.wo angelst du ?
2.wie willst du angeln?->GuFi, Blinker....
3.was willst du ausgeben
.
.
.

mfG Kaljan #h


----------



## Nailuj (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*

Also hauptsächlich will ich an dem Teich angeln. Ich würde mit GuFi und Twister angeln. Ich habe noch eine Bootsrute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 100-200 gramm kann ich damit auch Spinnfischen? Und ich will eig nicht mehr als 100€ für die Rute ausgeben.


----------



## serge7 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> 70 bis 100 Euro.


 
Ich denke mit um die 70 € kommt man für den Anfang sehr gut hin...Weniger allerdings nicht einplanen, da bekommt man nichts Gescheites. Dann lernt man es nicht richtig und veranschiedet sich zu früh "davon" bevor es anfängt Spaß zu machen...


----------



## serge7 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*



Nailuj schrieb:


> Also hauptsächlich will ich an dem Teich angeln. Ich würde mit GuFi und Twister angeln. Ich habe noch eine Bootsrute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 100-200 gramm kann ich damit auch Spinnfischen? Und ich will eig nicht mehr als 100€ für die Rute ausgeben.


 
Vergiss die Bootsrute. Da fällt Dir nach ner halben Stunde der Arm ab.

Eine Gufi-Rute mit WG so um die 60g dürfte für Dich für den Anfang als Universal-Ausrüstung reichen. Ganz gute Ruten in der Preisklasse hat Exori in der Tom Hawk-Serie im Programm, die ich selbst schon gefischt habe und für gut befinde. Gibt sicherlich noch andere Marken. Solltest Du mal die ein oder andere im Geschäft in die Hand nehmen...


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*

Wenn Du eher kleinere Köder so bis 20 Gramm fischen willst und mit 30 bis 35 Mtr. Wurfweite hinkommst.

Berkley Skeletor 2,40 mtr. 4 bis 24 Gramm oder die series One. Gleicher Blank, anderer Griff.
Super Stecken für Barsch, Zander, Hecht bis 10 Pfd. auch kein Problem.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nailuj (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*

Oh habe dsa Bild vergessen^^.


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*

Ach so!

Meine die alte Serie!!!


----------



## Pinn (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*



Nailuj schrieb:


> Hallo, was kostet denn eine einigermaßen gute Spinnrute? Soll für Zander sein.



Moin Nailuj,
neu, neuwertig oder gebraucht? Siehe Kataloge, eBay oder schau/hör Dich um.
Gruß, Werner


----------



## Damyl (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*

Auch wenn ich jetzt in der Luft verrissen werde....ich würde es mit dieser probieren :
http://cgi.ebay.de/TOPANGEBOT-NUR10...1787317QQihZ002QQcategoryZ81695QQcmdZViewItem

Deckt ein grosses Spektrum ab.


----------



## serge7 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*

Sieht relativ klein aus der Teich. Evtl. tuts dann auch eine Rute so um die 35g WG. Damit wirst Du dann aber Probleme an Fließgewässern bekommen...Überleg Dir, ob Du auch dort fischen willst wenn Du erstmal "Blut" geleckt hast. Ich denke, man kann beim WG lieber ne Ecke höher greifen bevor man nachhher zu "weich" fischt...


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*

Bei der Gewässergrösse passt die Berkley.


----------



## serge7 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*



Damyl schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich jetzt in der Luft verrissen werde....ich würde es mit dieser probieren :
> http://cgi.ebay.de/TOPANGEBOT-NUR10...1787317QQihZ002QQcategoryZ81695QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Deckt ein grosses Spektrum ab.


 
WG 15-80 g ?????? Soll das die eierlegende Wollmilchsau sein?|rolleyes


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*

@Damyl
Sieht gut aus!
Aber ne WG Klasse höher als ich gedacht habe.
Sollte er mal was sagen zu seinen Ködern.


----------



## Nailuj (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*

Hm, was haltet ihr von der Rute von *Damyl? *Also ich würde denk ich mal die faullenzer methode auf zander anwenden.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*

Wie wäre es denn mit was Gebrauchtem,da steht gerade bei den Kleinanzeigen z.B. eine Damokles für lächerliche
50€ inkl.Versand,oder ne Infinity Q für 100€,bestimmt noch verhandelbar.Es gibt hier immer mal
wieder solche Angebote,selbst wenn das mit denen nicht klappen sollte.Auf die Art kommst
du vielleicht zu ner Rute,wo du noch Jahre Spaß dran haben wirst.

Taxidermist


----------



## Lenkers (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*



Damyl schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich jetzt in der Luft verrissen werde....ich würde es mit dieser probieren :
> http://cgi.ebay.de/TOPANGEBOT-NUR10...1787317QQihZ002QQcategoryZ81695QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Deckt ein grosses Spektrum ab.


 
Also ich hab die auch, als 3m Version. Steht auch bis 80g drauf .. geht ordentlich ab 15g bis 40g (danach ist sie zu weich zum gufieren).Gute Verarbeitung, schlanker Blanck und relativ leicht.. für son Preis ein Kracher. Leider hab ich das Spitzenteil beim Umzug gekrasht ... und dann wird das Bein dick. Is halt keine Markenware, wo man auch mal nen Teil nach bestellen kann. #h


----------



## Schuschek (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*



Pinn schrieb:


> Moin Nailuj,
> neu, neuwertig oder gebraucht? Siehe Kataloge, eBay oder schau/hör Dich um.
> Gruß, Werner


Das ist ja ne echt gute Hilfe für Ihn.|peinlich Fehlt nur noch der Ruf nach benutzen der Suchfunktion.#d

Da Angebot bei Ebay ist doch zum Anfang nicht schlecht. Vor allen Dingen hat sie hier einer und ist damit zufrieden


----------



## duck_68 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*



Damyl schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich jetzt in der Luft verrissen werde....ich würde es mit dieser probieren :
> http://cgi.ebay.de/TOPANGEBOT-NUR10...1787317QQihZ002QQcategoryZ81695QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Deckt ein grosses Spektrum ab.




Sollte für den Anfang auf jeden Fall reichen - schön an der Rute ist auch, dass sie nur 240 g wiegt - das lässt ein entspanntes Fischen über einen Zeitraum zu Dann noch ne passende Rolle (2500er Shimano-Größe) dazu und Du hast Deine Änfänger-Gufi-Combo


----------



## HD4ever (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*



Nailuj schrieb:


> Hallo, was kostet denn eine einigermaßen gute Spinnrute? Soll für Zander sein.



war nicht gerade im Flomarkt ne sehr gute (Damokles) für 50 EUR ?


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*

@Hd4ever,Schau mal in Post 17,ist aber leider schon weg,ich hab gerade nachgeschaut.

Taxidermist


----------



## HD4ever (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*

jo, geht schnell ....
ich hab meine Damokles auch hier über den Flohmarkt gekauft ...
feines Teil ! zumindest was das Fischen mit GUfis angeht ...


----------



## HD4ever (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*

aber generell kann man über Spinruten auch eeeeewig diskutieren ... vor allem bei DEM Angebot auf dem Markt .... |uhoh: 
alles ne Frage wie, wofür, womit, wieteuer und auch wieoft ....
wenn ich 12 mal im Monat Spinnfische gehe lohnt sich auch ne Rute für 350 EUR
als Gelegenheits-Spinfischer tuts auch eine für 30 EUR |kopfkrat
um die Geschichte mal zu testen - und die Kosten für Jungangler in Grenzen zu halten - kann man sich auch ggf mal *hier* umsehen
-> Shop -> Ruten -> [FONT=#Arial,Helvetica]Kogha Ruten -> 2x weiter -> Kogha Shad -> *15,95 EUR  #6
*heißt zwar immer - wer "billig" kauft, kauft zweimal .... aber denke die taugt schon was für den Preis ... :m
[/FONT]


----------



## PureContact (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*

zum einstieg würde ich auch sagen, fang lieber klein an...
sonst die Damo ist ein schöne Rütchen und die Skeletor ist absolut genial zu Gufieren, die kannst du dann auch gut auf Barsch nehemn, für den Anfang haste da dann echt ein Prachtstück also die Skelli 1 oder 2 sind in meinen Augen, da gleicher Blank nahezu gleichwertig 
Grüßle ausm Schwabenland


----------



## Pontonangler (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mitchell-Perform...ryZ81444QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Wie wäre es damit für den anfang?


----------



## Slotti (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*

Die Damokles gibts hier noch neu

http://www.fisch-server.de/produkt_....html&XTCsid=c05b8b3c3a853471a8af0106c73b9848

und imo zu einem wahren schnäppchenpreis wie ich finde.

Allerdings halte ich die Rute für sein Einsatzzweck für ungeeignet.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## xxcruiserxx (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*



Pontonangler schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mitchell-Perform...ryZ81444QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Wie wäre es damit für den anfang?



die rolle sieht nich so doll aus....
und bei rollen sollte man nicht unbedingt so extrem sparen


----------



## Pontonangler (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*

es geht ja um die Rute.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*



Pontonangler schrieb:


> es geht ja um die Rute.



ja stimmt |rolleyes
die rute macht eig nen ganz guten eindruck, das WG würde mir auch vollkommen reichen, aber mir wäre sie eig zu kurz, da man in einem see vllt. auch mal größere wurfweiten erreichen muss.
wird wahrscheinlich ne geschmackssache sein...


----------



## Rutenknicker (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*

40-900€

             Gruß Timo|wavey:


----------



## Bifi93 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*

Halöle^^,
 wollt ma fragen ob ihr mir nen paar tipps zur wahl meiner ersten Spinnrute geben könnt?!
Am besten wär ne allround route mit der ich an fluss und teich angeln kann vorwiegend auf hecht, vielleicht auch auf Zander.schon jez danke fär die tipps

Mfg Bifi


----------



## xxcruiserxx (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*

ne preisvorstellung ist wie immer hilfreich?!


----------



## Henryhst (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*

So brauche ne ruten hilfe jigrute für die bodden zielfisch barsch und zander sollte aber auch nen dicken hecht noch standhalten!!! Max 100€ habe schon an die skelli bis 28g gedacht, was meint ihr oder habt ihr noch was besseres


----------



## Henryhst (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*

aso sie sollte schön schnell und steif sein und noch mit min 25g köpfen klarkommen


----------



## xxcruiserxx (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*

dann bist du mit ner 28 gr rute definitiv nicht mehr im guten bereich um 25 gr köpfe zu fischen, da brauchst du eig ne rute mit mind. 50 gr WG!!


----------



## Koederwahnsinn (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*

Die Skelli bis 28g  ist zwar eine schicke Barsch Zander Rute aber mit Jigköpfen jenseits der 25g kannts du nicht vernünftig jiggen bei einem 28g Kopf + Gummi ist die schon im Halbkreis ohne Fisch  , dann nimm lieber die 2.40-2,70m bis 40g leider sind diese aber gerade nicht Lieferbar , #h


----------



## Henryhst (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*

hmmmm achso es giebt ja die skelli als spin und giebt es die auch diereckt als jigrute??

http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/index.php?cPath=22_57_639 is das dein shop??


----------



## Henryhst (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*

Will da in paar tagen ma bissel was bestellen.


----------



## Koederwahnsinn (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*

Die Skeletor Serie ist im allg. eine sehr schnelle feinfühlige Rute nur die 2,10m Version ist recht weich .


----------



## peitscher (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*

ich hab mir eine gute von rozenmeiyer geholt und die hat 90 Euro gekostet dafür eine für 50 euro...unterm schlussstrich bekommt man schon eine gute für unter 100 Euro


----------



## Bifi93 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> ne preisvorstellung ist wie immer hilfreich?!



sollte nich mehr als 90-100 euro kosten


----------



## forelli2.0 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*

hi,
guck mal bei gerlinger.de da gibts momentan die skeletor für 75 euronen.die wär genau richtig.


----------



## Bifi93 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kosten einer Spinnrute?*

Danköö


----------

